# TNT Caramel Apple Dumplings



## Michelemarie (Jan 18, 2007)

I found this recipe in my local newspaper - I made it last night - absolutely wonderful*!*
** 
*Caramel Apple Dumplings*
 
Sauce:
1-1/2 cup water
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 TBS butter
1 tsp. vanilla extract
½ t salt
 
Dumplings:
1-1/4 cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup sugar
1-1/2 tsp. Baking powder
½  cup milk
2 TBS butter, melted
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup diced apples
 

Combine all sauce ingredients in pan. Bring to boil, stirring constantly.
Start dumplings-combine flour, sugar, baking powder together.
Add milk, butter and vanilla, stir just until moist, add apples.
Drop into the boiling sauce – the size of large teaspoons.
Lower heat to low, cover and cook until knife inserted comes out clean-about 8-10 min.
Serve over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2007)

karma, hugs, good thoughts, smiles and all things good coming your way for posting this recipe!  I love apple dishes.  This sounds delish!  Thank you!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, I hope you make it soon, it is simply delicious!


----------



## GrannyG (Jan 25, 2007)

APPLE DUMPLINGS

       1 CAN CRESCENT ROLLS

       2 GRANNY SMITH APPLES
         Quarter apples and microwave them for at
         least two minutes
      WRAP APPLES IN CRESCENT ROLLS
      pUT IN BAKING DISH

      MIX TOGETHER 1 1/2 CUPS SUGAR
                   1 STICK OF BUTTER, MELTED
                   2 TABLESPOONS CORNSTARCH
      MIX AND SPREAD ON TOP OF APPLES
      POUR ONE 12 OUNCE CAN OF MOUNTAIN DEW ON TOP.
      BAKE 45 MINUTES IN 350 DEGREE OVEN.
      THESE ARE WONDERFUL, BEAUTIFULLY BROWN
      WITH A  WONDERFUL THICK SAUCE WHEN DONE
      YOU CAN USE PART BROWN SUGAR AND WHITE    
      SUGAR IF YOU WISH, AND ADD SOME CINNAMON 
      TO ENHANCE THE FLAVOR INSTEAD OF ALL   
      WHITE SUGAR.

      I use 1 cup brown sugar and 1/2 cup white sugar
      and add cinnamon to taste.
       I do not microwave the apples, as they cook
      while they are baking.
      When you wrap the cresent roll dough around the
      apples, keep the side with the most dough "up"
      in your baking dish. I use a 9 x 13 glass dish
      sprayed with Pam.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds delightful, Michele!  I have some apples in my fridge so will definitely try it soon.  DH likes desserts with apples so I am sure he will appreciate it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 25, 2007)

GrannyG, thanks for posting the Apple Dumpings recipe.  By the way, is Mountain Dew a kind of soft drink?  If so, what is a suitable replacement?


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 25, 2007)

I think 7-up would be a good substitute.  Anything that is clear with a citrusy lemon/lime flavor would be fine.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks HB!  I was thinking of either 7-Up or Sprite.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 25, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Sounds delightful, Michele! I have some apples in my fridge so will definitely try it soon. DH likes desserts with apples so I am sure he will appreciate it. Thanks for sharing!


 
You are quite welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2007)

company coming this weekend... apples are waiting to be used Michele.  
Oh Yummy!   I can't wait.!


----------



## marygio (Jan 27, 2007)

Those sound sooooooooooo good!  I plan on making them tonight!  My husband loves apple treats and I hope my kids like it too!  Thanks for posting it! 

- Marygio-


----------



## GrannyG (Jan 27, 2007)

You can use 7-UP or Sprite as well. It is a great recipe and so easy. You can use some ice cream or a dollop of Cool Whip on top when you serve them.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 28, 2007)

marygio said:
			
		

> Those sound sooooooooooo good! I plan on making them tonight! My husband loves apple treats and I hope my kids like it too! Thanks for posting it!
> 
> - Marygio-


 
You are very welcome! I hope everyone liked them!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2007)

_Michele,_
_Ohhh my,_
_Fantastic dessert..We both made   out of ourselves...Perfect just as you posted, didn't add a thing except two hands instead of one eating it _
_Thanks MM..It's a keeper._

_kadesma_


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 28, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Michele,_
> _Ohhh my,_
> _Fantastic dessert..We both made  out of ourselves...Perfect just as you posted, didn't add a thing except two hands instead of one eating it _
> _Thanks MM..It's a keeper._
> ...


 
Oh, I am so glad you liked this! I am craving it again after seeing this thread, looks like I am gonna need some apples this week!


----------



## Infamous_01 (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you only throw in the dumplings (covered apple slices) into the boiling sauce or the ENTIRE dumpling recipe (covered apples slices + excess)?


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 30, 2007)

Infamous_01 said:
			
		

> Do you only throw in the dumplings (covered apple slices) into the boiling sauce or the ENTIRE dumpling recipe (covered apples slices + excess)?


 
I'm not sure I understand the question but I will try to answer the question.  Combine all the dough ingredients, including apples.  Form this dough into small dumplings and plop them all into the boiling sauce.  Does that help?


----------



## Infamous_01 (Jan 30, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand the question but I will try to answer the question. Combine all the dough ingredients, including apples. Form this dough into small dumplings and plop them all into the boiling sauce. Does that help?


 
Ohhhhh now i understand. Thanks


----------

